# Warrior's Weekend Boat Captain



## warriorswknd (Feb 27, 2018)

With over 700 combat wounded heroes coming in for Warrior's Weekend; a fishing tournament held in Port O'Connor we are needing some Boat Captains. We fish on May 19th - leaving out at 8 am and returning at 3:30 pm to Froggies Bait Dock. It is a lot of fun and so rewarding for you giving your time to those who have given theirs for our freedom. This year we are bringing in 600 OIF/OEF combat wounded vets and then 100 Pre-9/11 combat wounded veterans.

You can register through this link. https://www.warriorsweekend.org/boat-sign-up

Thank you for your time and consideration - any questions you can email me [email protected]


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

In!


----------



## warriorswknd (Feb 27, 2018)

Appreciate it!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Im signed up again. One of my favorite events. Did this for the first time years ago and that put in motion for me to do 4-6 trips a year for warriors and first responders. I have also donated trips to fund raisers like Camp Hope etc and it is always rewarding to give back. Let these guys know you care. Let them know that it matters. Step up and take some heros out on the boat.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

email sent


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Just signed up


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Iâ€™m in 


Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Headed towards POC in a few hours


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Loaded up and ready! Heroes will be here at the Field of Honor in Victoria in less than an hour.


----------

